# Attention Wolfe!



## swampdaddysbbq (Oct 27, 2007)

We're presently doing a photo op...more to follow!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 27, 2007)

swampdaddysbbq said:
			
		

> We're presently doing a photo op...more to follow!



If you have any "good" pic's, you may send them to wolferub at gmail dot com !  Secrets are good with me!   

Plus I'm a Disabled Vet, so the pic's would be going to a good cause!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Oct 27, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> swampdaddysbbq said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :damnfunny Yea, Larry is paralyzed from the neck up. :damnfunny


----------

